# What would you Advise?



## faolteam (23 Jan 2020)

I have about 25,000 in Credit Union just got back a Dividend for 32 Euro, Bummer,

I guess i have an Amount in Credit Union to Help me if i ever Need a Loan

Im just wondering what investment etc  might be better out there with a better Return,

Thanksin Advance...


----------



## Boyd (23 Jan 2020)

As per replies on https://askaboutmoney.com/threads/lump-sum-investment.215708/, your question is far too vague. Please complete the fill money makeover template if you want better replies.


----------



## noproblem (23 Jan 2020)

If it's for short term I suggest it's now worth the trouble.


----------



## jim (23 Jan 2020)

To answer your question OP, doubt theres a major need to fill out the form Boyd suggested. Lets try and give a simple response to a simole question.
€33 on 25k is 0.1% which is crap.
State savings through An Post would be significsntky better although still crap, so thats 1 option.
Why not google the banks rates on such an amnt. Pretty sure most banks would have at least a 1% offering. Obvz still crappy but 10 times better.
Otherwise if you like risk, why not look at throwing it onto some shares. Theres loads of forums on how to do this, i dont know myself how.
Thats my basic tupoence worth.


----------



## James Raisin (23 Jan 2020)

Hi faolteam,

Unfortunately your case is all too common given the low interest rate environment we are currently in. A quick look at banks available locally shows that 0.1% - 0.3% is actually the norm for fixed term deposits with local institutions. 

An alternative would be to look at placing your deposit abroad where better rates may be available.
Raisin recently re-launched in Ireland and gives you access to rates from banks across Europe. Raisin currently offer some of the top rates on fixed term deposits in Ireland and all of them are 100% backed by the deposit guarantee scheme - why don't you take a look?

If you are curious there is some more info on this thread: Raisin.ie Has Launched with Some Market Leading Rates 
This thread by CiaranT shows the current "BestBuys" in the Irish deposit space: (Best Buy) Term Deposits (Fixed Lump Sum Savings)

Full disclosure: I work at Raisin!


----------



## Boyd (23 Jan 2020)

OP might be on variable mortgage at 4 percent with BOI, in which case throwing money into a few shares would be terrible advice IMO. Similarly, they mentioned a loan, are they planning a purchase in next year or two? Again, if so, it's unlikely that investing in shares would suit here either. How well is their pension funded?

Conversely if OP has house paid, pension well funded etc then a bet on some shares could be a good idea. This is why OP needs to provide far more information.


----------



## faolteam (23 Jan 2020)

no mortgage


----------



## Boyd (23 Jan 2020)

Cheltenham


----------



## gianni (24 Jan 2020)

James Raisin said:


> Full disclosure: I work at Raisin!



And your name is James Raisin, what are the odds!


----------



## Feemar5 (25 Jan 2020)

Credit union dividend is useless - our local one has issued letters reducing the amount of savings to a max of €30,000 but in the current low interest I doubt you will get any better unless you tie up your cash for 3/5 years.


----------

